# l'Iran, l'Irak, le Mexique, etc. - genre des noms de pays



## anangelaway

Bonjour! 

J'ai une petite question car j'ai un doute en lisant un article. Pour vous, 'l'Autriche'' est féminine ou masculine? Féminine, non?
Tout comme l'Argentine, l'Islande, l'Israël, L'Éthiopie, et bien d'autres...
Et pour l'Iran?
Le titre de l'article est: L'Iran peut-*il* fabriquer la bombe atomique?
Pour moi c'est ''L'Iran peut-elle....'', mais alors là du coup, j'ai un doute.
Je ne sais plus...


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonjour l'Ange ! 

Il me semble que l'on dit Israël et non l'Israël, et qu'Israël est masculin.
Quant à l'Iran, il est définitivement masculin, à l'instar de l'Irak.


----------



## Aupick

Voici une carte.
Et voici une source officielle.


----------



## anangelaway

Merci Agnès!
Je te fais confiance. Pourquoi le fait de réfléchir à la question me fait en définitive penser qu'ils sont tous féminins. Pour Israël, oui tout à fait, pas de l', je formule dans tous les sens et effectivement.
Pourquoi l'Iran est masculine, et pas l'Irak? L'italie est féminine... Bon, je vais faire une recherche, je dois retrouver pourquoi et qui en a décidé ainsi... Je suis à peu près certaine d'avoir lu des explications à ce sujet, mais je ne m'en souviens plus du tout.

Encore merci. Agnès!  


Ha, Aupick, merci.  Maintenant, je dois trouver pourquoi ceux qui sont masculins sont masculins...


----------



## Agnès E.

anangelaway said:
			
		

> Pourquoi l'Iran est masculine, et pas l'Irak?


L'Iran *et* l'Irak sont masculins, l'Ange.


----------



## geve

Salut, ô Ange octopodien !
D'après mes sources (Français Langue Etrangère niveau intermédiaire...), la règle est la suivante :
Les noms de pays sont au féminin quand ils se terminent par un *-e *; avec 4 exceptions : le Mexique, le Cambodge, le Zaïre, le Zimbabwe
Ils sont au masculin s'ils terminent par une *consonne*, par *-a/-o/-i*, ou s'ils sont *composés* ou au *pluriel*

Je n'ai pas le "pourquoi" de cette règle, malheureusement...


----------



## Janric

Hello

L'Iran est Masculin. L'apostrophe ne fait rien à l'affaire elle sert uniquement à éviter "Le Iran" qui arrache une oreille francophone.
Israel est également masculin. En matière de pays, le "e" final est un meilleur indice.
[…]

Salut


----------



## Janric

L'Iran et l'Irak sont masculins


----------



## marget

Bonjour,

     Bien que le Mexique et le Mozambique terminent en "e", ce sont des mots masculins.  En général, si le nom d'un pays termine en "e", c'est féminin.  Quelqu'un pourrait-il me l'expliquer?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Clayra

Qu'un nom de pays se termine en -e ne signifie pas qu'il est féminin, même si c'est souvent le cas. En fait il n'y a pas d'explication, ces pays sont des mots masculins, et c'est tout. Je sais peut-être un peu bizarre, mais bon c'est le français...


----------



## pieanne

[…]

C'est vrai que les mots français se terminant en -e ne sont pas obligatoirement féminins: le cartable, le vignoble, le globe, il y en a des milliers d'autres.

En ce qui concerne les noms de pays, il semble qu'il y ait des exceptions, comme Marget l'a repéré: le Mozambique, le Cambodge, le Zimbabwe, le Mexique, le Cameroun, et ça doit être à peu près tout...


----------



## Outsider

"Mexique" est masculin en espagnol et "Mozambique" est masculin en portugais. Peut-être c'est cette la raison.


----------



## marget

Merci, je me demandais si l'origine de ces mots avait quelque chose à voir avec le genre.


----------



## Moity Jean

Bonjour,

On peut aussi ajouter que *la* Haute Volta est devenue *le* Burkina Faso !

Nous avons les mêmes bizarreries  en ce qui concerne le nom des fleuves : La Seine, La Loire, La Garonne, mais *le *Rhône.* le* Rhin, *le* Loing... comprenne qui pourra ! 


Bien amicalement


----------



## Rpkx

Bonjour,

Il n'y a pas tant de bizarreries que cela. Il s'agit la plupart du temps de raisons étymologiques ou historiques (première appellation par les explorateurs).

La Belgique et la France s'appelaient Belgica et Francia en latin ou bas-latin: d'où ces noms de pays sont féminins.
Mexique (Mexico en espagnol) d'où masculin parce terminé par -o dans la langue locale.

[…]

@+


----------



## Little Chandler

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de lire sur lefigaro.fr [ici] :

_Accusée de se doter de l'arme atomique, menacée de sanctions, l'Iran se rêve en gendarme du nucléaire mondial._

Pourquoi "accusée" et "menacée"? Je croyais que les noms de pays finissant par consonne étaient toujours masculins. Est-ce qu'il y a une explication ou c'est simplement une erreur ?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## geostan

Pour moi, c'est une erreur. L'accord féminin n'a aucune justification ici.


----------



## Lezert

Une explication possible de l'usage du féminin: le journaliste avait sans doute en tête "*la* république islamique d'Iran" qui est son appellation officielle.


----------

